# 打打辅助



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently watching a 电视剧 (小舍得) with the following dialogue:
"前段时间他们班一个家长还跟我说，说我们家子悠就是传说中的别人家的孩子，问我是怎么养的，还让我介绍经验，什么学霸是怎么养成的。我哪有什么经验呀。全靠孩子自己要求上进。我也就是*打打补助*罢了。"

Does anyone know the precise meaning of 打打补助? Also, does 打 have to be said twice in this expression, or can one also just say 打补助?
Thanks!


----------



## ktdd

I suspect she means 打辅助, a gaming reference. In multiplayer online battle arena games such as League of Legends or 王者荣耀, for instance, 打辅助 or 'play support' means you pick a support champion/hero to assist your teammate through the earliest stage where they're most vulnerable (but can be very powerful in endgame).

打打 = 打一打, the verb reduplication pattern I'm sure you're familiar with. Along with 罢了, it downplays the importance of the action/role. I'm merely doing a bit such and such, that's all.


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Ktdd!



ktdd said:


> I suspect she means 打辅助, a gaming reference. In multiplayer online battle games such as League of Legends, 打辅助 or 'play support' means you pick a support champion to assist your teammate through the earliest stage where they're most vulnerable (but can be very powerful in endgame).


Oh, I had no idea! Good to know!



ktdd said:


> 打打 = 打一打, the verb duplication pattern I'm sure you're familiar with. Along with 罢了, it downplays the importance of the action/role. I'm merely doing a bit such and such...


I've definitely heard and seen verbs duplicated before but wasn't sure of the exact meaning. That website explains the grammar very clearly! I should check it out more. 

Thanks so much, Ktdd! 😄


----------



## skating-in-bc

yuechu said:


> 全靠孩子自己要求上进。我也就是打打补助罢了。


打輔助:
(1) 打 = 玩 (e.g., 打籃球), 擔任 (e.g., 打中鋒); 打輔助 = 擔任輔助 'to play the role of support'
(2) 打 = 注入 (e.g., 打氣, 打强心針), 上加 (e.g., 打補釘); 打輔助 = 注入輔助, 上加輔助, 提供輔助 'to inject or provide support'


----------



## SuperXW

ktdd said:


> I suspect she means 打辅助, a gaming reference.


我还以为是“打补助费”的意思……代沟……


----------



## hx1997

“打辅助”出自一位家长之口实在有点不常见…除非这位家长比较年轻或者爱打游戏…


----------



## SimonTsai

SuperXW said:


> 我还以为是 “打补助费” 的意思…… 代沟……


Same here. I was guessing something like 打賞, actually. (EDIT: I meant I was guessing the 打 in 打賞.)


----------



## YyyXxx

The here "打打补助“should is"打打辅助”
In the context，it means，the childern's good grades are mainly dut to his own efforts.Parents just offering some help.But the these help don't determine a child's grades.Like life help，prepare breakfast,create a good living environment.


----------



## yuechu

Oh, 我听错了！I just listened to the episode again, and she did say 打打辅助 and not 打打补助. Thank you all for your corrections and explanations!


----------



## ktdd

yuechu said:


> I just listened to the episode again, and she did say 打打辅助 and not 打打补助.


So it is a she? Hmm, I'm on a roll. 🤣 Gotta find the nearest lottery location, lol.
I'm flattered by SuperXW's 代沟 comment, btw. Good to be mistaken for a Millennial or even Gen Z. 
To avoid being deleted for chatting, let me hastily add...
I think we can call it a sports metaphor (eSports is still sports, right?) or pop culture reference (打王者 has become a national pastime in the past couple years). I don't play games. It just so happened that I discovered a gaming channel on cable television 5 or 6 years ago and picked up some specialized vocab from watching it.


----------



## T.D

Personally, I don't think 打辅助 is necessarily a MOBA game reference. We have similar phrases such as 打下手 long before video game exists.


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> Personally, I don't think 打辅助 is necessarily a MOBA game reference. We have similar phrases such as 打下手 long before video game exists.


MOBA之前，"打下手/帮忙"等都是常见说法，从没听过“打辅助”，“辅助”本来就是书面用词，常用作动词，即使作名词，也不会与“打”连用……
我认为有可能是家长受到孩子的语言影响才这样说的。


----------

